# I'm Looking For...



## Patch (Aug 3, 2011)

I there any Kingfish blood still around? I found Mau Mau kennels online, but they don't have any dogs bred heavy with that particular blood. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## axel0305 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a male kingfisher/colby he is red his name is axel rose. i have pics on my cell im giong to try to download on here. He's the real deal i haf himselfd papers on him but got lost during multiple house moves so he is not registered but i am trying to find a kennel club that will register him with breeding rights. This dog swims better than retrievers and fetch too. he can climb trees and all kinda and i dont fight my dogs but when it comes down to it he dont start fights but if another dog starts acting aggressive he will take care of himself.


----------



## axel0305 (Oct 4, 2012)

axel0305 said:


> I have a male kingfisher/colby he is red his name is axel rose. i have pics on my cell im giong to try to download on here. He's the real deal i haf himselfd papers on him but got lost during multiple house moves so he is not registered but i am trying to find a kennel club that will register him with breeding rights. This dog swims better than retrievers and fetch too. he can climb trees and all kinda and i dont fight my dogs but when it comes down to it he dont start fights but if another dog starts acting aggressive he will take care of himself.


Here he is axel rose


----------



## axel0305 (Oct 4, 2012)

axel0305 said:


> Here he is axel rose


Axel Rose kingfish/colby blood


----------



## Patch (Aug 3, 2011)

Man he is a good looking hound!


----------

